# iocage - drop in jail manager



## zulu (Jun 21, 2014)

For anyone interested in managing jails with VNET, ZFS and resource limits I have created a jail manager script iocage. You can find it here https://github.com/pannon/iocage. Basically rewritten most of zjails in pure sh with simplicity in mind. 95% done, final changes are going in over the next few days. Feel free to give it a test drive and report any bugs. Comes with proper man page as well.

The aim is simplicity and a combination of useful features like ZFS, cloning, VNET and resource limits.

P


----------



## zulu (Jun 30, 2014)

Just a quick heads-up, pushed up a new version to github (1.3.1) http://pannon.github.io/iocage/ . Man page is finished and created WIKI too (will be back-filling pages). The new version supports non-VNET jails too (shared IP based jails). There is a differential jail packaging function as well as import/export.

Many thanks for the feedback from the few who emailed me.

P


----------

